# new zoo med terrariums



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

I just saw these in a store the other day and I was curious about everyone's opinion it has an azureus on the box










http://www.zoomed.com/html/naturalisticterrarium.php


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I haven't seen one yet. How do they open?


----------



## looseanimal (May 22, 2007)

Grassypeak said:


> I haven't seen one yet. How do they open?


They open from the front. http://www.zoomed.com/html/naturalisticterrarium.php

Nice how they don't have the split down the center like the Exo-Terras.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

They look like an exo-terra copycat to me. Much cleaner looking in my opinion though.


----------



## looseanimal (May 22, 2007)

thekidgecko said:



> They look like an exo-terra copycat to me. Much cleaner looking in my opinion though.


They look like a copycat to me also. I don't like the exo-terras because of the split down the center. But I might end up buying one of the Zoo Meds because its front door is a one piece and looks much better in my opinion.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I like that NT-2 model - 12" x 12" x 18" tall. 

Anybody found pricing info yet?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> They look like an exo-terra copycat to me. Much cleaner looking in my opinion though.


Well, they are from the same manufacturer. They are the replacement for the exo-terra. They are no longer making exo-terras.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Zoomed and Exo Terra are the same company?


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

defaced said:


> Zoomed and Exo Terra are the same company?


The same company that manufactured cages for Exo-Terra is now making similar product for ZooMed.

I hadn't heard that Exo Terra scrapped their terrarium project. Wonder why?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

joshsfrogs said:


> Well, they are from the same manufacturer. They are the replacement for the exo-terra. They are no longer making exo-terras.


Spill your guts Josh! What do you know and where exactly did you get the info.


PLEASE


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Zoomed and Exo Terra are the same company?


Well, I'm not sure how it works, but I think they are both off shoots of Hagen? I don't know. When I order stuff from my reptile supplier the "manufacturer" of all exo-terra products is zoomed.



> I hadn't heard that Exo Terra scrapped their terrarium project. Wonder why?


They havn't scraped it. They just changed it to these new naturalistic terrariums.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hmm wonder if this will cause a mass sale on the exos...


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Hmm wonder if this will cause a mass sale on the exos...


It has already started! My supplier has reduced the price of exos by 40%. If you are willing to drive up to michigan:

12X12X18 TERRARIUM $49.99
18X18X24 TERRARIUM $79.99

The bad thing is that these terrariums didn't sell as well as people thought (I think they were over-priced), so a lot of pet stores are still trying to sell the ones they bought at full wholesale prices (right around the prices above). I think changing the door will help increase sales.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

After researching these (Exo-Terras) and asking around regarding melonogaster ff escapes.. most people had said very little escape to none.. I was satisfied with these answers so I bought 3-18" cubes at IAD 2006 and melonogasters were escaping as I had feared.. no biggie though, I let a few long legged spiders live in my frog room and we have an understanding (I fear spiders, ya see) as long as they keep catching/eating those escapees.. they will have a valued place in my frog room.. They do a great job.. I even let some walk on me, they are sooo light I can't even feel it.. I let them walk on me when I vacuum up all the fly carcases they have disposed of.. I put them back where they were.. so I had to switch all my smaller (melonogaster eating frogs) to the larger tincs and epipedobates in which I feed mainly hydei for their fruit fly of choice.. I still throw some melonos in there.. So, maybe the single door would better fit the purpose.. I also think that the more popular larger sizes have at least an 18" base.. where as it's difficult to find a rack that would fit these without building one yourself.. the stands are very nice for these.. I wonder if these too will drop in price.. Also was it Exo-Terra that has come out with the "wide" versions of these.. Peter Keane


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Does that background come with the tank?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i hope so, for that i buy the tank alone. make it so much worth the cost


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

A back ground does come with the tank but no one usually ever uses them( they look scary fake) so don't buy it for the background... But I love exos, all you have to do is fly proof it( attach really fine holed screen) and cover the screen with glass at the top and from there, treat it like a reg. tank,

Justin


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't seem to find these on line anywhere. Anybody found them advertised somewhere yet?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

They were suppose to arrive mid april at the pet supply distributor near me, but as of yet have not.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I am not understanding how the door works. Honestly, I liked the two door tanks in the front. It makes you feel more comfortable if you have to do maintenance.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I contacted the manufacturer directly to find the exacts on what is happening with Exo Terra and Zoo Med. This is their responce to me:



> Dear Lon Heim,
> 
> We thank you for taking the time to contact us.
> 
> ...


I'm still a little miffed by the statement, "_We still do manufacture our glass terrariums, however we have discontinued manufacturing our vivariums._"

"Are they" or "Aren't they" making Exo Terra's?


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Rain_Frog said:


> I am not understanding how the door works. Honestly, I liked the two door tanks in the front. It makes you feel more comfortable if you have to do maintenance.


I agree! I like having the option of having half of the opening closed when feeding or doing maintence. It narrows the odds a bit of an escape attempt.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just saw these new ones in the local pet store today. They look very nice though they do not come in as large of sizes as the Exo Terra. I think they are still manufacturing the Glass Exo Terras but are no longer making the Mesh exo terra's.


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

The mesh Exo Terra enclosures were of the lowest quality... We have 3 of them sitting in our store that have been there for something like 8 months... 

In all honesty, I wouldn't be comfortable selling them to anybody (not that anybody would pay the ridiculous price Exo Terra forces us to charge) due to the fact that the screen is so thin and poorly held in place that it bows under its own weight. And the frame will twist and sway with even the slightest amount of weight. Supposedly these would make good chameleon enclosures, but I can see the cage swinging back and forth with a decent sized Panther cham climbing the side of it.

No good.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Bumping this thread. Anyone seen one out of the box or worked with these in person yet? I haven't come across them locally.

What's the build quality and pricing like? Does the mesh at the top look FF proof?


----------



## exsulrex (Jun 10, 2007)

I am also interested in some further information about these Zoo Med terrariums. Do they have the same raised bottom to allow heat pads as the Exo-Terra? Also, since they appear so similiar in design and dimension, do the Exo-terra light fixtures and stands work with them as well?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I got a chance to look at one of these today at the NWCBE. Here's my impressions.

It's very similar to the Exo Terras, but we knew that. The lid is a bit different, though. The mesh doesn't look FF proof, but should be easy to pull out and replace. It lacks a crossbar, so you can put a dome light on it if you wish and not worry about melting anything. It's held on by two clips instead of four, and the back edge of the top of the tank has a lip that it slides under. So to get the lid off you press in the two clips and slide it towards you. The areas where the cords would come out are covered by breakaway tabs on the lid, instead of the sliding piece that the Exos have. It looks more FF proof, because when all the tabs are there they're squeezed together, leaving no openings. Not sure how FF proof it would be without them, but since most people only run one or two cords out of the tank I don't imagine it would be much of an issue. It appears that the Compact Tops that Exo Terra makes for their tanks would also work on the ZooMeds.

The door is one solid piece of glass, and is held on by a spring latch that automatically engages when the door is closed. It takes two hands to open the door because one has to be holding down the latch while the other opens the door. Personally, I would have preferred something that wasn't spring loaded, but at least you know the door is latched when it's closed so it can't swing open by accident. The gaps between the door and sides of the tank looked to be about 1mm. It might have been just that one unit, but check before you buy if you can. Safe enough for frogs, but possibly not FF proof. Since there's no gap in the middle of the door, that's not an issue. The side gaps can probably be fixed the same way they are with the Exos, weatherstripping, silicone, ect.

As for the rest of the tank, it's pretty much the same. Glass thickness is similar. The front of the tank has no gap underneath so you can't see cords running under it, but there is a gap on the sides and back. Comes with a fake looking background like the Exos that I don't think many people will be using. There's some ventilation holes in the front that can be sealed with silicone. They don't have any sizes bigger than 18" x 18" x 24" at the moment. I did not get a chance to talk to the ZooMed rep about pricing, but That Pet Place has both on their web page, and the prices for the ZooMeds appear to be anywhere from 20%-40% less than the similarly sized Exos. 

They also had one boxed up so you could see the packaging, and boy... You're not going to miss it. It's bright banana yellow with ZooMed in huge letters on the front

Overall, even though it's a copycat, the ZooMed has some real advantages over the Exos and a lower price point. If you can find some for sale locally, I'm looking forward to seeing them made into vivs.


----------



## Z_Ruby1212 (Oct 12, 2007)

if anyone is still interested, i work at the pet place in PA and all of the reptile room employees love the zoomeds way better than the exos. about a year ago we switched our entire room to the exos and it sucks. we hate it. small corn snakes get out, the top sucks, the backrounds fall apart in like 2 seconds( they also melt very easily) half the time we tear out the backrounds and use something else. Zoomed cuts cork to fit the back if you want, you hjave to custom order it. The problem with the zoomeds, is that the door latch is weak and will sometimes snap off, leaving you to rig the door some how. other than that i like them ALOT better.;


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

robbed from petfreak1321 at thefrog.org:


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Those Petco tags? Hell, I'd pay $20 for 'em. How long ago was that?


----------



## Z_Ruby1212 (Oct 12, 2007)

thats crazy, ill have to ask the buyers at the store if this is going to happen at the pet place.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks arklier for the detailed post. i've been waiting to read about all the little differences just like what you posted. if they come out with the 24x18x24 tanks i might just have to buy one.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes, petco


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

whats the chances of area petco's having these at clearance prices?


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

My quess is that if one is clearancing them so will others.

However the chance of catching one is pretty slim. Purely one of those right place at the right time things. Unfortunately most of us don't have the ability to do nothing other than hanging out in a Local Petco from open to close.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

The person who took th epicture said they walked in and I guess they had been clearanced for a while and were offered both for around $30?

I worked at a PETCO this summer (still do technically, but am on leave) and I know we receive clearance and sale stickers directly from the mothership, but I think it is also based on how long you have had the product and how many are being sold. If it's a rinky dink shop that doesn't do too much business, I would check it out. The one I work(ed) at opened in April this year and is the size of a normal petsmart.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

How difficult is it to control humidity in one of these enclosures?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Not that difficult. Just get a piece of glass cut to cover the top.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Oct 11, 2007)

Z_Ruby1212 said:


> thats crazy, ill have to ask the buyers at the store if this is going to happen at the pet place.


Let me know if they do man! I'd buy all they have! 

~Samuel


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Now that the Petco prices on Exo Terras has its own thread, can we get back on the subject of the Zoo Med terrariums?

Has anyone seen them retail? If so, what store?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

My buddy owns a pet shop. Wilson's Pet Supplies (middle man of a lot of locally owned shops in IL, WI, MI, and IN) is no longer going to carry Exo-Tera tanks, thay had a falling out with Hagan. They are now carring the ZooMed tanks and LLLReptiles had them at NARBC. So far there is no big differnce in price. I have not seen one out of the box. The track lighting fixture look cool, but I am still a fan of the Exo-Terra products. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## frog_dude (Jun 6, 2007)

The price of these here in the UK is ridiculous. My local store has an 18" cube for 99.99 GBP (about 180 US dollars i think). Whereas i can get an exo terra 24x18x24 for about 80!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, I finally managed to find a place that sells them locally. Denny's Pet World has them for those of you in the Seattle area. Denny's is usually (a lot) more expensive than the chain pet stores, though. They had the largest size at $140. They are having a sale on November 30th promising at cost prices on aquariums. The Exo-Terras were covered under this deal last year, so I'd assume the ZooMeds will be this year as well.

BTW, they changed the color on the packaging from the sample that I saw at the NWCBE. Instead of being yellow, the packaging is bright fire engine red. Can't miss it. The boxes have a picture of a pair of phelsuma day geckos inside with some bromeliads and moss and stuff.


----------

